
A Root Cause Analysis EBook [pdf] - causelink
http://www.sologic.com/sites/default/files/pdf/RCA-ebook-my-boss-told-me-to-do-rca.pdf
======
oceanghost
If you're into problem identification, may I recommend "Are your lights on?"

It's a masterpiece.

~~~
causelink
Looks like a good book - thanks!

------
simplegeek
Just a minor nit. Both the mention of fishbone diagram (and an example) and
5-whys would have made it tad better.

~~~
causelink
Yes, we mention that there are other methods but decided not to go into detail
about each one. Based upon the comments we're getting, it sounds like we could
have gone a bit further in describing the other methods available. Thanks for
the feedback.

------
plouffy
I'm surprised that gathering data comes before create the problem statement.
Surely if you aren't sure what you're actually trying to show, it's unlikely
that you can effectively find it.

------
moftz
Not one mention of a fishbone diagram?

~~~
mdaniel
In their "defense," this looks like another thinly veiled "look how are
awesome tool solves problems, call now!" article and not a book in any fashion
whatsoever.

We've enjoyed great success with the post-mortem templates in PagerDuty, which
is part of their open-source incident-response-docs
[https://github.com/PagerDuty/incident-response-
docs/blob/130...](https://github.com/PagerDuty/incident-response-
docs/blob/130d56e2/docs/after/post_mortem_template.md)

